# Upgrading Priceline Car?



## DebbieF (May 1, 2009)

Got a premium car for our upcoming Disney World trip in Nov.  Hubby doesn't think its big enough for our luggage and wants an SUV.  I called National and they said they couldn't upgrade because I went thru Priceline.  I will ask again when we get there.  Has anyone been able to upgrade a Priceline rental?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2009)

*PriceLine Shenanigans From Avis.*

Just because PriceLine car rentals can't be changed or upgraded doesn't mean the rental car company won't try gaming the system from their end. 

Click here for a brief account of our experience with that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2009)

It entirely at the whim of the rental company.  A couple of times I've been able to upgrade by paying the difference between my Priceline rate and the rental company rate for the same vehicle.

Bear in mind that if you do this, the rental price for the upgraded vehicle will often be based on their highest rate for the upgraded vehicle.  When I've done upgrades I've been able to take advantage of rental specials the company was offering for the upgraded vehicle.

*****

re Alan's link: I've found that most of the time when a rental company tries to sell me an upgrade at the counter it's because they don't have the car I reserved available and they're hoping to get some added revenue. I always decline - if I had wanted the upgraded car I would have reserved that vehicle in the first place.


----------



## LODISCOLEE (May 1, 2009)

We just did the same in AZ last month - we went thru Orbitz on a whole package for the weekend - when we arrived at the rental counter I wanted to upgrade from the subcompact and was told we would have to pay the differance on the price between the upgrade and what was already paid for by Orbitz.   I would think it would be the same with Priceline.  The rental car company will be happy to make more money if they can.


----------



## BevL (May 1, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> . . . . .
> re Alan's link: I've found that most of the time when a rental company tries to sell me an upgrade at the counter it's because they don't have the car I reserved available and their hoping to get some added revenue. I always decline - if I had wanted the upgraded car I would have reserved that vehicle in the first place.



We had this experience in Hawaii last time.  We ended up renting two full size cars for two couples, which when you consider that Greg is over six feet and, well, a large man, is not full size at all.

We were asked if we wanted to upgrade to a minivan, which would have been better for us for schlepping our stuff around to the beach, but declined.  When we got out to the lot (Alamo), there was only one full size car and we were given a minivan at no extra charge.  Worked out perfectly.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2009)

I got what I believe was an accidental upgrade once.  I had rented a "Standard" car in San Diego (through Hertz I think) and we were given a convertible.  Didn't ask for it, just happened, no additional cost.


----------



## dukebigtom (May 1, 2009)

Before upgrading at the airport counter through the agency, you might want to consider just doing another Priceline rental.  The price of both might be less than an upgrade at full fare, but I doubt it.  Put in a low bid for the SUV and see what happens.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 1, 2009)

I never rent cars through Priceline because I'm always afraid there will be restrictions that I can't live with.

If you DID rent from National through Priceline and were Emerald or Executive, would they let you pick from those aisles if available?

Sheila


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2009)

sfwilshire said:


> I never rent cars through Priceline because I'm always afraid there will be restrictions that I can't live with.
> 
> If you DID rent from National through Priceline and were Emerald or Executive, would they let you pick from those aisles if available?
> 
> Sheila



I've had it go both ways.  Sometimes I've been told that because I rented through Priceline, my frequent renter perks didn't apply.  Other times the agency system has recognized me and put me into Emerald, Blue Chip, or equivalent.

Once you have a reservation it certainly wouldn't hurt to go on line and link the rez to you frequent renter account.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2009)

*PriceLine Fine Print.*

I think the tiny-size reading material at PriceLine says the purchases are not good for airline mile credits, etc., which if true seems like it would cover car rental premium points as well. 

But if the folks behind the counters aren't up on that, what's the harm ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I think the tiny-size reading material at PriceLine says the purchases are not good for airline mile credits, etc., which if true seems like it would cover car rental premium points as well.
> 
> But if the folks behind the counters aren't up on that, what's the harm ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I can't think of any instances in which I've received rental points from a Priceline reservation. I have occasionally been able to bypass the rental counter and go directly to the lot where you pick your own car.


----------



## Luanne (May 1, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I can't think of any instances in which I've received rental points from a Priceline reservation.



I have.  At least I've received the partner airline points from United. All I've needed to do is provide the invoice of the rental.


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2009)

I've rented compacts from Enterprise twice and each time was offered an Kia SUV.  Apparently, they have plenty of those and use 'em to cover for other categories when they run low.

I suggest that the OP contact the local agency directly, as they may be more flexible than the corporate CSR's.


----------



## Kenrabs (May 2, 2009)

The counter might offer an upgrade when you arrive. When I used priceline at Disney they said we were getting a pt cruiser at the check in and offered an upgrade. We passed and when we got to the lock we got a G-6 which I thought we were getting in the first place. People mustn't like the Cruisers. I think you may have a better chance talking a free upgrade at the lot if your nice about it and availability.


----------



## dundey (May 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> *****
> 
> re Alan's link: I've found that most of the time when a rental company tries to sell me an upgrade at the counter it's because they don't have the car I reserved available and they're hoping to get some added revenue. I always decline - if I had wanted the upgraded car I would have reserved that vehicle in the first place.



This happened to us recently in Lake Tahoe.
I did a name your own price and ended up with a Hertz car through priceline.
The cost was less then half of the best rate that we were able to find on orbitz, etc.
When we got to the counter the agent asked me if I wanted to upgrade (bad roads, snow, etc).  I said no.  When we were done he said - well we've given you a free upgrade.  This happens so often I never reserve higher then compact unless I really need the space.


----------

